# 2002 Nissan Sentra SE-R w/ Sirius



## brentg33 (May 1, 2004)

I need help, i have a 2002 SE-R with the RF package. I recently took out the factory head unit and put in a Kenwood (EZ 500) head unit and a Kenwood Plug and play siruis reciever as well. THe sirius is plugged into the head units rear aux in.....everything is well execpt for when the air conditioner is on and the volume is turned up and im using the "aux" mode of the head unit and the sirius unit is on...when this situation takes place, a whining (dentist drill) sound can be heard when stepping on the gas. The head unit and sirius are grounded together and the siruius unit seems to be the only thing getting this interference. (when i listen to reg. radio or cd\mp3\wma there seems to be no sign of this problem)........could there be some sort of conflict between the sirus unit and the ac unit? soon my installer said he will try some new ground points....but has anyone heard any issue like this with the a/c unit and sirius?

thanks
brent


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

That is some kind of ground loop issue. Check all your grounds related to the head unit and the sat receiver for any measurable resistance. It should be 0. Be sure and examine the chassis ground point as well, the head unit may have ground issues that you didn't even know existed until you plugged something into it upstream.


----------



## brentg33 (May 1, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> That is some kind of ground loop issue. Check all your grounds related to the head unit and the sat receiver for any measurable resistance. It should be 0. Be sure and examine the chassis ground point as well, the head unit may have ground issues that you didn't even know existed until you plugged something into it upstream.


so do you think i should move both grounds? or have the head unit and sirius grounded somewhere seperate from each other? I tried a ground loop isolator from radio shack...didnt seem to do anything


thanks
brent


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

It sounds like your alternator is giving of RF interference (normal) which is picked up by the equipment. This is most commonly caused by two pieces of gear connected in the audio chain. When both pieces are grounded, if one has resistance in its ground, then it makes a huge antenna out of the electrcal loop (the loop is the sirius to head unit, down the ground, through the chassis and back up the ground to the sirius). This antenna picks up stray rf noise and injects it into the audio stream to be amplified along with the music. This is likely to be the cause of your troubles. Noise filters generally don't work well and are band aids for bigger problems anyway. Try regrounding both pieces, see if that helps.


----------



## brentg33 (May 1, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> It sounds like your alternator is giving of RF interference (normal) which is picked up by the equipment. This is most commonly caused by two pieces of gear connected in the audio chain. When both pieces are grounded, if one has resistance in its ground, then it makes a huge antenna out of the electrcal loop (the loop is the sirius to head unit, down the ground, through the chassis and back up the ground to the sirius). This antenna picks up stray rf noise and injects it into the audio stream to be amplified along with the music. This is likely to be the cause of your troubles. Noise filters generally don't work well and are band aids for bigger problems anyway. Try regrounding both pieces, see if that helps.


ok thanks, i made an appointment at a local car stereo place....hopefully they can fix it....thanks for all your help...hell wish i could get you to do it..

brent


----------



## brentg33 (May 1, 2004)

brentg33 said:


> ok thanks, i made an appointment at a local car stereo place....hopefully they can fix it....thanks for all your help...hell wish i could get you to do it..
> 
> brent


i had the ground moved and it seemed to really not change much...anyohter suggestions?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Is your amp chassis grounded? Like screwed to the metal body of the car? Because that will do it too.


----------

